# New Outback 250Rs Popping And Creaking Noises When Backing Up



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

This is my first trailer, so please bear with the newbie question. When backing up my New 250 rs, I heard a lot of popping, creaking and cracking. I stopped and looked everywhere and could not find any damage, but it is still unnerving. My neighbor told me not to worry as it is normal for the trailers to complain a little when backing in. The anti-sway and weight distribution bars were removed prior to backing in. I also notice the same noise when making a tight turn in a larger cul-de-sac. Am a putting immense pressure on the frame? I would hate to cause damage. I went slow. My spotter did not see the trailer bottom out. Just curious to what you all might be experiencing.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Danodog said:


> This is my first trailer, so please bear with the newbie question. When backing up my New 250 rs, I heard a lot of popping, creaking and cracking. I stopped and looked everywhere and could not find any damage, but it is still unnerving. My neighbor told me not to worry as it is normal for the trailers to complain a little when backing in. The anti-sway and weight distribution bars were removed prior to backing in. I also notice the same noise when making a tight turn in a larger cul-de-sac. Am a putting immense pressure on the frame? I would hate to cause damage. I went slow. My spotter did not see the trailer bottom out. Just curious to what you all might be experiencing.


Normal, the suspension will make noise as it adjusts to your maneuvering.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

My 250RS makes lots of noise during sharp turns, even without the bars. When the trailer turns, the tandem wheels are under stress from the sides, as they resist the sliding motion caused by the turn. Sometimes it looks like the wheels might break off, but so far all is well.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Thanks all. I appreciate the feedback as it makes me feel a little better. I know that you can't avoid sharp turns in some cases. I just need to learn how to back this thing up. Lot's of frustration on the learning curve.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Danodog said:


> Thanks all. I appreciate the feedback as it makes me feel a little better. I know that you can't avoid sharp turns in some cases. I just need to learn how to back this thing up. Lot's of frustration on the learning curve.


What helped me get the concept of backig it was push/follow and spin. I sort of spin it to the angle I think I want, then push/follow it to the point where I want to spin it again. It helps if you have a big lot to go practice.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Danodog said:


> Thanks all. I appreciate the feedback as it makes me feel a little better. I know that you can't avoid sharp turns in some cases. I just need to learn how to back this thing up. Lot's of frustration on the learning curve.


With your hand on the *bottom* of the steering wheel, move it in the direction you want the *rear* of the trailer to move - left goes left and right goes right (only works when backing up, lol)


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

You have to remember that you have a tandem set of wheels back there that do not pivot. Thus when you jack the trailer backing up that wheel that is pointing straight is in fact being asked to turn... something has to give. The creaking sounds are normal.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What brand of hitch are you using?


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> What brand of hitch are you using?


It is Toyota's class 5 hitch that came with my 2008 Tundra. I have a weight distribution setup that the dealer installed for me, but I am not sure of the manufacturer. The sounds are definitely coming from the axle, suspension area, not the hitch.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK that takes the hitch out of the equation. My Equalizer hitch makes all sorts of noise when backing up. I ended up installing the Equalizer "sway bracket jackets" and the noise is much reduced. Thought that might have been your problem.


----------



## OB250RS12 (Jun 4, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> OK that takes the hitch out of the equation. My Equalizer hitch makes all sorts of noise when backing up. I ended up installing the Equalizer "sway bracket jackets" and the noise is much reduced. Thought that might have been your problem.


What are sway bracket jackets? My equalizer hitch is super noisy. Thanks


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

OB250RS12 said:


> OK that takes the hitch out of the equation. My Equalizer hitch makes all sorts of noise when backing up. I ended up installing the Equalizer "sway bracket jackets" and the noise is much reduced. Thought that might have been your problem.


What are sway bracket jackets? My equalizer hitch is super noisy. Thanks
[/quote]

They are plastic pieces that Equal-i-zer sells that snap onto the "L" brackets where the WD bars slide. Greasing the mating surfaces will greatly reduce the noise, but the bracket jackets are supposed to work even better, plus they're cleaner and don't have to be reapplied like grease.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Google "Equalizer Sway Bracket Jackets"

Etrailer.com wins the best price award with a total of $23.00 for a pair of them to your home.







I just ordered a pair and actually found a 5% discount code at Retailmenot.com and saved a buck.

$22.04 delivered in 5 business days. Yay... no more greasy brackets and dirty jeans







and hopefully less popping, banging, grinding, and other such noise.

T see what they look like check the thumbnail.


----------

